# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  تکنوفوبیا یا ترس از تکنولوژی

## zhenic

تکنوفوبیا در معنی لغوی و ساده خود به ترس، هراس و یا نفرت از تکنولوژی  گفته می‌شود. ممکن است این نام برای بسیاری از ما ناآشنا باشد، اما در طول  زندگی خود بسیار آن را لمس نموده‌ایم. کمی به گذشته برگردید، ساده‌ترین نوع  لمس این موضوع را در تغییر تلفن همراه خود از گوشی‌های دکمه‌ای به  گوشی‌های لمسی یا تغییر سیستم عامل از اندروید به IOS و... احساس نموده‌اید.

      وجود این ترس ریشه در گذشته دارد. تصور کنید نسل دهه شصت و پنجاه زمان  زیادی را تلاش نمودند تا به والدین خود بیاموزند، لوازمی چون آتاری، پلی  استیشن و...، تلویزیون را خراب نمی‌کند! علت آن را چه می‌دانید؟ مهمترین  مسئله این بود که این لوازم در کودکی والدین وجود نداشت و آنان کوچکترین  آشنایی با این ابزار نداشتند. اینکه چرا هر ابزار و یا فناوری فقط به صرف  اینکه پدیده‌ای جدید است باید مورد بدبینی واقع شود، در نوع خود سوال  برانگیز است

*تکنوفوبیا در حوزه پزشکی:*
      امروزه تکنولوژی در زندگی انسان تاثیر به سزایی گذاشته است. به طوریکه  می‌توان این تغییر و پیشرفت را حس کرد. یکی از مهمترین حوزه های کاربرد  تکنولوژی حوزه بهداشت و درمان است. استفاده از تکنولوژی کامپیوتری توسط  پزشکان مزایایی از جمله بهبود کیفیت، امنیت و اثربخشی مراقبت سلامت، کاهش  خطاهای پزشکی، مدیریت بیماری‌های حاد و مزمن، بروزرسانی اطلاعات و ایجاد  فرصتی برای نظارت و کمک به تصمیم‌سازی پزشکی از طریق بهبود دسترسی به  اطلاعات پزشکی را در بر دارد.
      از این رو در حوزه مدیریت مطب نمی‌توان از اهمیت حیاتی اطلاعات چشم پوشی  نمود. روش‌های سنتی و قدیمی مدیریت اطلاعات پاسخگوی شرایط پیچیده و در حال  تغییر امروز نیست و نمی‌توان در برخورد با مشکلات و تصمیم‌گیری صرفاً به  گزارشات محدود و گفته‌های پرسنل اتکا نمود. امروزه با ظهور و فراگیری  تکنولوژی در جوامع، نوع جدیدی از تکنوفوبیا در انسان‌ها بوجود آمده است.  این نوع هراس در اعتماد و استفاده از تکنولوژی نرم‌افزار مشاهده می‌گردد.  در عصر حاضر نرم‌افزارها به راحتی می‌توانند بسیاری از دغدغه‌های ذهنی و  عملی مدیران را از میان بردارند و به شیوه‌ای موثر و کارآمد به جمع آوری،  طبقه بندی و پردازش انبوهی از اطلاعات بپردازند.
      شاید نتوان این ترس را بطور کامل از میان برد و پدیده تکنوفوبیا همواره  همراه انسان‌ها باشد، اما می‌توان نسبت به آن آگاهی داشت و مانع از جلوگیری  پیشرفت ما در استفاده از تکنولوژی‌های نوین گردید.

----------

